# Can I bring my dog with me when doing UberEats?



## lharv076 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm considering becoming an UberEats driver for some extra cash. The thing is, I am a single mom to my dog (lol) and already leave her for 8 hours a day while I work. 

Am I allowed to bring her with me while doing UberEats? She would never come into contact with the food of course.

Thanks,
L


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

lharv076 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm considering becoming an UberEats driver for some extra cash. The thing is, I am a single mom to my dog (lol) and already leave her for 8 hours a day while I work.
> 
> ...


That should be fine. Some restaurants may not be pet friendly, so make sure to keep you car cool and have the windows down in the summer.


----------



## lharv076 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ribak said:


> That should be fine. Some restaurants may not be pet friendly, so make sure to keep you car cool and have the windows down in the summer.


Thanks for your response!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know...some customers will show up at your car to collect their food. They might not like seeing your dog.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> And some might think your dog _is the food_.


Hahaha, hope it's not a wiener dog.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just make sure you feed your dog before you drive.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Is your dog a service animal? Bwahahahaha


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I wouldn’t. Customers will complain.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Claim her as an emotional support animal... and if anyone says anything, tell them she keeps you from eating their food.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> And some might think your dog _is the food_.


Delivered fresh to your door...8>O

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JaxUberDude said:


> Claim her as an emotional support animal... and if anyone says anything, tell them she keeps you from eating their food.


Tell them
She keeps food warm
Because
She is a " HOT DOG "!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd love to take my dogs with me to do some of my food delivery gigs (instacart, amazon flex, doordash, etc.). But I do gig work as my primary source of income, so I wouldn't want to jeopardize those opportunities.

Unfortunately it is a food/health safety issue. 
I live with someone who is SEVERELY allergic to cats. It's no fun when he's accidentally exposed.
You'd have to ensure your dog doesn't come into contact with the food (i.e. keep the food in the trunk/dog in the car) and you don't touch your dog before handling the food packages.

Also, would your dog bark at customers approaching the car to receive food? Mine don't bark at home or on a leash, but they protect my cars.
Will the dog be visible to the customers who approach? If it's in the back seat of a tinted car, most wouldn't know.

With that said, how does the customer know you've followed these steps?
People can and will complain about anything and everything.
One complaint, Uber usually overlooks it or inquires directly about it.
But if you receive repeated complaints or Uber finds that the single complaint jeopardizes health/safety enough...



Mole said:


> Is your dog a service animal? Bwahahahaha


In the case of food health/safety, it doesn't really matter.
Also there are HUGE differences between ADA service animals and ESA animals.



JaxUberDude said:


> Claim her as an emotional support animal... and if anyone says anything, tell them she keeps you from eating their food.


I have two ESA's. 
They are different in the eyes of the law from ADA Service Animals. ESA's are not allowed in restaurants, Ubers ets.
People abusing ESA vs. ADA Service Animals causes HUGE issues for those with legitimate disabilities who need their ADA Service Animals.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

lharv076 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm considering becoming an UberEats driver for some extra cash. The thing is, I am a single mom to my dog (lol) and already leave her for 8 hours a day while I work.
> 
> ...


Of course! Just say it's service animal if any pax ask. And if they reject the food over it then you and the dog eat for free.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course! Just say it's service animal if any pax ask. And if they reject the food over it then you and the dog eat for free.


People claiming fake service animals creates a huge problem for those who actually have disabilities and need their ADA Service Animals.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> People claiming fake service animals creates a huge problem for those who actually have disabilities and need their ADA Service Animals.


I know, I know; it was a satirical and sarcastic comment on the ease with which any fraudster can claim any dog is a service animal with... drum roll... no consequences whatsoever.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tell the customer it's a security alert dog - it samples the food to make sure it's not poisoned.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Tell the customer it's a security alert dog - it samples the food to make sure it's not poisoned.


Would a dog even eat McDonalds, though?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Tell the customer it's a security alert dog - it samples the food to make sure it's not poisoned.


Put the dog on Payroll.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


Uber's Guber said:


> Tell the customer it's a security alert dog - it samples the food to make sure it's not poisoned.


And eats Car Jackers= service performed


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Would a dog even eat McDonalds, though?


Mine would, but shouldn't.
Dogs can't process sodium like we can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Would a dog even eat McDonalds, though?


Probably.
Birds LOVE french fries !
Had a black bird pecking at my front bumper the other day.
Thought he had gone nuts . . .
He was after huge mosquito hawk on bumper . . .wasnt letting it go to waste.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't imagine people being happy seeing a dog near their food. There is no dog on earth I would trust around the food.

I think I'd contact Uber and find out what the official policy is or if there even is an official policy. Since customers aren't getting in your car with the dog, they may not even care. But food service and dogs don't generally go together and I'm guessing their official policy reflects that. If there even is an official policy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I would imagine it's a board of health issue unless it's a service dog. And if there were complaints, you might be in a position of having to prove that.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'd love to take my dogs with me to do some of my food delivery gigs (instacart, amazon flex, doordash, etc.). But I do gig work as my primary source of income, so I wouldn't want to jeopardize those opportunities.
> 
> Unfortunately it is a food/health safety issue.
> I live with someone who is SEVERELY allergic to cats. It's no fun when he's accidentally exposed.
> ...


Awesome answer, Girl!



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I don't imagine people being happy seeing a dog near their food. There is no dog on earth I would trust around the food.
> 
> I think I'd contact Uber and find out what the official policy is or if there even is an official policy. Since customers aren't getting in your car with the dog, they may not even care. But food service and dogs don't generally go together and I'm guessing their official policy reflects that. If there even is an official policy.


My dog would gnaw his own leg off to get to a piece of bacon/chicken/salmon/tuna/prime rib/ burger/ anything.......I basically eat with his head hovering over me and my food and don't even notice it but when I'm with other people I realize how ridiculous it must appear.

The thought of him being in a car with delicious aromas filling the air for 4-5 hours is frightening- he'd probably (seriously) have a frigging heart attack. He smells food I bring home and goes insane - like, bucks like a horse and scratches at the floor and whines and whimpers and crows like a maniac- to the point where I worry my neighbors will think I'm hurting him.

And yes, I feed him!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course! Just say it's service animal if any pax ask. And if they reject the food over it then you and the dog eat for free.


Do not do this! This is exactly what we as drivers have to contend with, I think putting it back onto someone else is not good.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd much rather have a Trunk Monkey.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I'd much rather have a Trunk Monkey.


The Trunk Monkey is awesome.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't do UberEats (just X) but I do have a service dog (a real one, not a fake or an ESA lol), and if I did do Uber Eats, they really couldn't say anything about it (of course, the dog couldn't come in contact with the food). The board of health / food safety concerns will only address preparing it (she couldn't be in a kitchen for example, thus I could never be a chef as a result, and the world is probably thankful for that ), it wouldn't affect delivering it as it should be wrapped before going into my car period (dog or no dog). A non-service dog (aka, ESA or pet) would not have that protection (and while even I could make the argument that the effect on the food for delivery should be the same, the rules are the rules), and the board of health could say something about it. It's the same as my service dog in a restaurant verse a non-service dog (but well behaved dog) there. The net effect might be the same, but one is legal and one is not.

Customers could complain either way, but Uber would ultimately have to ignore it for a service dog. Now, that doesn't mean I would get the 1 stars or whatever removed, it just means Uber couldn't say anything else about it. It's one of the reasons I don't bother to do Uber Eats (even though I technically could). Don't need the hassle.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

You should. That would be awesome. But dont leave her/him in a hot car man.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I did Uber Eats with my dog several times. Only once did a person claim an issue with my "professionalism" and I'm sure it was because of the dog. She would bark every time the customer approached the car but I was ready to explain she was harmless and that she was never close to the food.

I don't really like doing Eats so I've stopped but I think you could do it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I think it’ll be cute if the dog was to deliver the food bag to their doorstep.....sort of like, see how smart my dog is? Americans love dogs.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Just put the food in the trunk.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

99.5% of the time it should work out just fine


Which means that it will take about 2-3 weeks to get a complaint about it... Then you can get your contract canceled over complaints.

My advice is don't do it.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

yes! it's comfort animal.


----------

